

AK HN: Did you receive a response from Stripe's OS Retreat? - radiospiel

I applied for Stripe&#x27;s OS retreat 2 weeks ago, and haven&#x27;t heard back since, not even a &quot;thanks for your application&quot;-kind email. Did anyone applied for the program and actually received an answer from stripe?
======
gdb
You should expect to hear back from us in the next couple of days. I believe I
just replied to your specific application acknowledging receipt; shoot me an
email (gdb@stripe.com) if you don't see the confirmation.

